# How do you grow baby tears???



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I am having trouble growing baby tears, it doesn't seem want to grow / expand at all! Any insight???

The water is 27 c and the light is 96w compact fluroscent

First two pic is when I first planted the plant, and the last two are what's it look like currently.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

hahaa....sorry, I saw your title and laughed, because I am a bad person, not because of the actual subject.

Are you using CO2 or fertilization? Substrate?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> hahaa....sorry, I saw your title and laughed, because I am a bad person, not because of the actual subject.
> 
> Are you using CO2 or fertilization? Substrate?


no co2 and fertilization

just small round pebbles


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

no co2 and no fert would be your problem. HC needs CO2 and ferts to succeed - I've tried it no fert/co2 and it takes forever to root and establish, and spreads very poorly, instead growing upwards, or just slowly dying away.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

There is the emersed method if you are starting off new. Free co2 with this method. 
http://www.barrreport.com/articles/3361-new-methoid-make-nice-rug-hc-before-you-add-water.html


----------

